# Hey friends!!  I am back!!



## fpnmf (Aug 22, 2011)

A very trying family issue has come up.

I will be back in a few weeks...

   Later

  Craig


----------



## sqwib (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope all is well


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope everything is OK Craig!

You'll be missed!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck getting the family thing taken care of.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 22, 2011)

Hoping for the best Craig.......Dave


----------



## venture (Aug 22, 2011)

Our thoughts are with you Craig.  Keep in touch when you can.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope everything works out and ends up OK, prayers for strength and sanity headed your way!


----------



## alelover (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck my friend.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 22, 2011)

Good Luck Craig


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Craig - let us know if we can help or if you need to chat


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope all is good buddy.. If i can help in anyway let me no...


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 22, 2011)

May we all provide you with strength and endurance in your trying times!  All the best!


----------



## roller (Aug 22, 2011)

The very best to you !!!


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 23, 2011)

Hope all ends well,, Good luck and keep your head up..


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 23, 2011)

Take Care!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2011)

Craig,

Best to you in getting everything in order!!!

Hang in there!!

Always your friend,

Bear


----------



## masterofmymeat (Aug 23, 2011)

Probably a little late but I hope all goes well Craig. Look forward to you

getting back safe and sound...James


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 23, 2011)

Safe journey     my friend


----------



## gotarace (Aug 23, 2011)

We will keep a light on for ya....hope everything goes well for you!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 23, 2011)

Hope all is cool!

TJ


----------



## shtrdave (Aug 23, 2011)

We will all be here if you need us, and thinking of you while you are gone, Best wishes for a positive outcome friend.


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 23, 2011)

Wishing for a very positive outcome and hope all is well.  Will miss ya and look forward to your return.

Rich


----------



## boykjo (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll be waiting..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...............While wishing you and your family well

Joe


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words folks..Things are moving along and I hope to be smoking and posting by the end of next week.

Took a quick look around ....give my regards to Gloria please..Rich was a pretty cool dude..

  Craig


----------



## roller (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope everything is good for you Craig  !!!


----------



## raptor700 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad to hear from ya neighbor,

There's an old saying..................you can go forward but it's never straight

Best wishes to you and yours my friend


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 19, 2011)

It took a few weeks longer to get get this situation workable...

I appreciate all the emails and well wishes.

It's fall here in the panhandle and I am looking forward to getting back in the saddle!!!

I will get started today answering the threads I posted before all hell broke loose.

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## alelover (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice to see you back and glad all is well.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 19, 2011)

welcome back  Craig we missed you.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 19, 2011)

Glad to see ya Craig, been working on some hot sauce since your post on it.

3rd week in, probably bottle next week


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry buddy, guess i wasnt paying very much attention to things. Hope all went well and Welcome Back.

Rick


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## roller (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome back we have missed you.. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gros cochon (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome back my friend. Hope things are going better for you.


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 19, 2011)

Glad you're back and things are progressing forward. Hope it's a positive from here on out!

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome Back Craig !!!

Missed ya!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks fellas...I missed you too!!

  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey Craig

Glad to see ya back. Hope you got everything squared away.

Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome back Buddy, hope your fortune has changed.

Stan    aka    oldschool


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey ya ol' fart, welcome back!  Hope everything got settled for you ok!


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome back Craig, now get smokin'


----------



## alblancher (Sep 20, 2011)

Glad to have you back,  its been slow around here without you


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 20, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Glad to see ya Craig, been working on some hot sauce since your post on it.
> 
> 3rd week in, probably bottle next week


Are you planning on keeping the bottled sauce in the fridge? .. I was going to get a PH strip to see if I could keep it bottled in the cabinet until used the first time.

The stuff I made is awesome..I put a potato in it and added some sugar to adjust the saltiness. Worked great.

I have had some folks who love way hot sauce use it here and they were sweating and complimenting in short time.

I hate it that the two jugs I made rotted...but I will make it in quart batches in the future.

And thanks..I am glad to be back...

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 20, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Hey ya ol' fart, welcome back!  Hope everything got settled for you ok!


It's not over yet..

I will email you some of the details soon.

I am so glad you made it thru another round of surgeries..

  Craig


----------



## boykjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Glad your back.......I was going through some fpnmf withdrawls........... almost checked me into holly hill...........

Joe


----------



## sqwib (Sep 21, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Are you planning on keeping the bottled sauce in the fridge? .. I was going to get a PH strip to see if I could keep it bottled in the cabinet until used the first time.
> 
> The stuff I made is awesome..I put a potato in it and added some sugar to adjust the saltiness. Worked great.
> 
> ...




.

Decided to let it go for 6 weeks , boil to stop fermentation then a 1 week rest in the fridge before finalizing, when its all finished I'll post some info.
If I can get the ph 4.0 or below I will store in sealed woozies at room temperature


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 21, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Decided to let it go for 6 weeks , boil to stop fermentation then a 1 week rest in the fridge before finalizing, when its all finished I'll post some info.
> If I can get the ph 4.0 or below I will store in sealed woozies at room temperature


Thanks..I am looking forward to the final...and the "how to" on the way you did it....

  Craig


----------



## sqwib (Sep 22, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Thanks..I am looking forward to the final...and the "how to" on the way you did it....
> 
> Craig


You got it.


----------

